# Reserve Officer Robert Libke



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Reserve Officer*

*Robert Libke*

Oregon City Police Department, Oregon

End of Watch: Monday, November 4, 2013

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 41
*Tour:* 4 years
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Gunfire
*Incident Date:* 11/3/2013
*Weapon:* Handgun
*Suspect:* Shot and killed

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Reserve Officer Robert Libke succumbed to a gunshot wound sustained the previous day after responding to a house fire on Linn Avenue at approximately 1:00 pm.

As emergency crews arrived at the scene they were informed the occupant was armed. Officer Libke was one of the first officers on scene and confronted the man at gunpoint, ordering him to drop his gun. The 88-year-old subject instead opened fire with a revolver, striking Officer Libke in the head. Officer Libke was unable to return fire.

The subject stayed at the location and was later shot and killed by members of the SWAT Team.

Officer Libke was flown to Legacy Emanuel Medical Center in grave condition. He passed away the following day after being taken off of life support.

Officer Libke had served with the Oregon City Police Department for four years. He is survived by his expectant wife.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Police Chief Jim Band
Oregon City Police Department
320 Warner Milne Road
Oregon City, OR 97045

Phone: (503) 657-4964

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21864-reserve-officer-robert-libke#ixzz2jjI59jNI


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Officer Libke


----------



## Fuzzywuzzy (Aug 15, 2013)

I believe he was an unpaid volunteer.

Damn.

RIP.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2013)

R.I.P. Officer Libke


----------

